# cartoons,tv shows



## gravityfalls (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is a new thread on cartoons,tv shows.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 10, 2013)

:: ):::)):


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 10, 2013)

:/:/+/:::::::::::;;:::)::::::):DOES ANYONE WATCH GRAVITY FALLS?


----------



## monster girl (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey I found it thank's ;} yeah gravity falls rocks!!!! I love the boy band episode girl why u actin so cray cray LOL ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey I found it thank's ;} yeah gravity falls rocks!!!! I love the boy band episode girl why u actin so cray cray LOL ;}


I like the fair one where marble thought her pig said her name.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I like the fair one where marble thought her pig said her name.


  I love that one too LOL wendy keeps getting a ball to the face & dipper trys to stop it & waddles is soooooo cute


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

Monster girl do you like artwork by Mary J. Ruffles


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Monster girl do you like artwork by Mary J. Ruffles


  I don't know her work & I tryed googleing her & got nothing  what is her work like I might know her work just not her name ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I don't know her work & I tryed googleing her & got nothing  what is her work like I might know her work just not her name ;}


I spelt her last name wrong.she has a website Mary j.Ruffles.com , it is not f,it is g on the last name


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I spelt her last name wrong.she has a website Mary j.Ruffles.com , it is not f,it is g on the last name


  Oh ok cool I look at her website I like her cat pictures ;} really cute


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Oh ok cool I look at her website I like her cat pictures ;} really cute


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> she is my great aunt,I am pen pals with her: )::: ):::: )::::


  Oh wow that's cool ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

I got off subject,but that is ok.Do you watch the fairly odd parents,or spongebob square pants.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 13, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Oh ok cool I look at her website I like her cat pictures ;} really cute


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I got off subject,but that is ok.Do you watch the fairly odd parents,or spongebob square pants.


  Yes I watch both of thos ;} LOL


----------



## monster girl (Jun 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> she has a cat named Loki.


  As in the evil brother of thor from marvel ? LOL that's cool ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you watch A.N.T farm,Austin and Alley,or the monster high movies.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 14, 2013)

I am watching the fairly odd parents,and next is spongebob square pants.LOL. do you watch Marvin Marvin,sanjay and Craig ,or big time rush.I am 9 years old,how old are you?


----------



## monster girl (Jun 14, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Do you watch A.N.T farm,Austin and Alley,or the monster high movies.


  Thos are my fav's yes ;} I watch all the monster high movies & webisodes & I never miss an episode of A.N.T farm or Austin & alley ;} I also like jessie do you ?


----------



## monster girl (Jun 14, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I am watching the fairly odd parents,and next is spongebob square pants.LOL. do you watch Marvin Marvin,sanjay and Craig ,or big time rush.I am 9 years old,how old are you?


  Yes I watch I watch big time rush & some times marvin marvin oh & I am 19 ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 14, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Thos are my fav's yes ;} I watch all the monster high movies & webisodes & I never miss an episode of A.N.T farm or Austin & alley ;} I also like jessie do you ?


yes I love Jessie.We can also do movies,do you watch the wizard of oz,or how to train your dragon.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 15, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> yes I love Jessie.We can also do movies,do you watch the wizard of oz,or how to train your dragon.


  I love How To Train Your Dragon movie & tv show ;} I saw wizards of OZ a long time ago but I did see OZ the great and powerful when it came out at the movie's and it was really good ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 15, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I love How To Train Your Dragon movie & tv show ;} I saw wizards of OZ a long time ago but I did see OZ the great and powerful when it came out at the movie's and it was really good ;}


I am going to get it in the red box,do you have the how to train your dragon stuffed toothless.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 15, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I am going to get it in the red box,do you have the how to train your dragon stuffed toothless.


  No I don't  I bet he is super cute


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 15, 2013)

monster girl said:


> No I don't  I bet he is super cute


----------



## monster girl (Jun 15, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> he is,but I don't have him either I just got oz the great and powerful from the red box in walmartif you go to eBay.com and tips in how to train your dragon stuffed toothless,he is expensive but super cute


  Oh yeah he is cute but I would have loved to have seen him done with his mouth closed & that little smurck on his face that he gets LOL ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 16, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Oh yeah he is cute but I would have loved to have seen him done with his mouth closed & that little smurck on his face that he gets LOL ;}


That would be super cuteHave you read the hunger games,it is really good


----------



## monster girl (Jun 16, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> That would be super cuteHave you read the hunger games,it is really good


  I have not read the hunger games books but I did see the 1st movie waiting for the 2ed movie to come out ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 16, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I have not read the hunger games books but I did see the 1st movie waiting for the 2ed movie to come out ;}


who is your favorite character,mine is katniss,or peta.do you have the katniss doll?


----------



## monster girl (Jun 16, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> who is your favorite character,mine is katniss,or peers.do you have the katniss doll?


  Yeah I like katniss too no I don't have her doll Do you watch regular show or adventure time?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 17, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yeah I like katniss too no I don't have her doll Do you watch regular show or adventure time?


they are both my faviorts I named little pet weiner dog Rigby,like the ratcoon.LOL.do you have any adventure time merchandise,I have the comic book pack,Fiona plush,Jake the dog plush,and the 8 Jake the dog battle  figures.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 17, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> they are both my faviorts I named little pet weiner dog Rigby,like the ratcoon.LOL.do you have any adventure time merchandise,I have the comic book pack,Fiona plush,Jake the dog plush,and the 8 Jake the dog battle  figures.


  Clawsome Yeah there my fav's no I don't have any of thier stuff yet but I really want t-shirts &  their dvd's I love fiona & cake too I wish they would make more shows of them ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 17, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Clawsome Yeah there my fav's no I don't have any of thier stuff yet but I really want t-shirts &  their dvd's I love fiona & cake too I wish they would make more shows of them ;}


they should make a spin off,that would be cool.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 17, 2013)

FRIDAY JUNE 28 IS A NEW GRAVITY FALLS,WADDLES GETS TOOK BY DINOSAURES.YAY: ):::::::::)::::):7::::::6::::::/::::::;:7)POOR WADDLES.YAY,NEW GRAVITY FALLS  YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## monster girl (Jun 17, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> they should make a spin off,that would be cool.


  Yeah they really should ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jun 17, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> FRIDAY JUNE 28 IS A NEW GRAVITY FALLS,WADDLES GETS TOOK BY DINOSAURES.YAY: ):::::::::)::::):7::::::6::::::/::::::;:7)POOR WADDLES.YAY,NEW GRAVITY FALLS  YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY


  Yeah I can't wait ;}


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys! Just found the thread, and thought that it would be awesome to join you guys! Also do you either of you like My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, because I love it!


----------



## monster girl (Jun 18, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Hey guys! Just found the thread, and thought that it would be awesome to join you guys! Also do you either of you like My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, because I love it!


  Hey ghoul friend ;D yes I watch it on youtube some times ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 18, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Hey guys! Just found the thread, and thought that it would be awesome to join you guys! Also do you either of you like My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, because I love it!


I like it too,dose anyone like strawberry short cake berry big adventures,or WILD  KRATS?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 18, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I like it too,dose anyone like strawberry short cake berry big adventures,or WILD  KRATS?


  I've watched a couple episodes of them both, they're pretty cool shows!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 19, 2013)

Dose anyone watch sam and cat,victorious,or ICARLY,it is a show that is over,but it is really good.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 19, 2013)

:troll: LOL.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 19, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Dose anyone watch sam and cat,victorious,or ICARLY,it is a show that is over,but it is really good.


  Yes I watch all 3


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 19, 2013)

All of the TV shows you just said I watch but Sanjay and Craig. I am 10 years old and now joining this thread.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 19, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> All of the TV shows you just said I watch but Sanjay and Craig. I am 10 years old and now joining this thread.


   hey ghoul friend welcome to this thead ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone like hotel transylvania ? ;}


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 20, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Anyone like hotel transylvania ? ;}


  I love that movie!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 20, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Anyone like hotel transylvania ? ;}


it is one of my favorites.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 20, 2013)

I do 





monster girl said:


> Anyone like hotel transylvania ? ;}


I watched it with my sisters best friend


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 21, 2013)

DASHIE101,I saw on your community profile,that you like the hunger games,do you have the katniss doll,I really want her.;(;(


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 21, 2013)

GHOSTLYGOSSIP,we both joined on 6/2013.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 21, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> DASHIE101,I saw on your community profile,that you like the hunger games,do you have the katniss doll,I really want her.;(;(


  No, sadly I don't have her, but I really want her. I might be getting her soon though, but just possibly!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 21, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> No, sadly I don't have her, but I really want her. I might be getting her soon though, but just possibly!


I want to  find her for$15 .do you have any action figures of the hunger games.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 21, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I want to  find her for$15 .do you have any action figures of the hunger games.


  Yes I do!  I have 7 (I think) of the ones that were in the boxes that you didn't know which one you would get! One of them I got, I was extremely lucky getting, and it was Katniss!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 21, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Yes I do!  I have 7 (I think) of the ones that were in the boxes that you didn't know which one you would get! One of them I got, I was extremely lucky getting, and it was Katniss!


I don't have any.you are lucky that you got katniss,do you have any were you do know what you are getting, they are $10,I want one.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 21, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Yes I do!  I have 7 (I think) of the ones that were in the boxes that you didn't know which one you would get! One of them I got, I was extremely lucky getting, and it was Katniss!


 I used to have trading cards, i really like them but I don't know what happened to them. I really want the doll too! I saw it at mijjer for $15!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 22, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I don't have any.you are lucky that you got katniss,do you have any were you do know what you are getting, they are $10,I want one.


  Sometimes to find out what I was getting we would open the boxes and then close them up, until we found the ones that we wanted. They were only about $3 at my store thought, I don't really know why they're $10 at yours... I hope you can get some sometime!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 22, 2013)

You 





Dashie101 said:


> Sometimes to find out what I was getting we would open the boxes and then close them up, until we found the ones that we wanted. They were only about $3 dollies at my store thought, I don't really know why they're $10 at yours... I hope you can get some sometime!


open the boxes, if I do, I see tons of people do that! One time we went to TRU, and we saw a scaris clawdeen and she was all messed up, she was in a different POWs and her asseccoires were missing


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 22, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I used to have trading cards, i really like them but I don't know what happened to them. I really want the doll too! I saw it at mijjer for $15!


  I know right the cards are awesome, I have two packs and love them. The Katniss doll is awesome, I want her too!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 22, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> You  open the boxes, if I do, I see tons of people do that! One time we went to TRU, and we saw a scaris clawdeen and she was all messed up, she was in a different POWs and her asseccoires were missing


  Poor Clawdeen! Hopefully someone bought her and fixed her up!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 22, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I know right the cards are awesome, I have two packs and love them. The Katniss doll is awesome, I want her too!


where do you get the trading cards?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 22, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Poor Clawdeen! Hopefully someone bought her and fixed her up!


one time I went to walmart,and I saw a picture day cleo.it was the last one,so I grabbed her,I got her down,and t he side was open,her head was sticking out of the side,it was a SCARIS cleo from the two pack,her hair was cut,she was wearing Rebecca fashion patch,her arm was missing,and they would not even give me a discount.if they did I would of bought her.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 22, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> where do you get the trading cards?


  I found mine at K-Mart and Wal-Mart!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 22, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> one time I went to walmart,and I saw a picture day cleo.it was the last one,so I grabbed her,I got her down,and t he side was open,her head was sticking out of the side,it was a SCARIS cleo from the two pack,her hair was cut,she was wearing Rebecca fashion patch,her arm was missing,and they would not even give me a discount.if they did I would of bought her.


  That poor Cleo, who ever did that is just plain mean! D:


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 22, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> where do you get the trading cards?


 I got them at TRU. :?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 23, 2013)

I was looking up how to train your dragon,and on June20,2014 how to train your dragon 2 comes out.it is about when 5 years later they find an ice cave with new dragons in it,it looks really good,and the characteristics look older. All of it looks good, but there are rumors that toothless might die):(:=:=:='


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 26, 2013)

I just got the katniss doll for $15 at Ross.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> one time I went to walmart,and I saw a picture day cleo.it was the last one,so I grabbed her,I got her down,and t he side was open,her head was sticking out of the side,it was a SCARIS cleo from the two pack,her hair was cut,she was wearing Rebecca fashion patch,her arm was missing,and they would not even give me a discount.if they did I would of bought her.


  OMG poor cleo  I can't believe they did not give u a discount she was hanging out the box & missing an arm. For crying out loud &cut hair ,wrong doll, wrong outfit, what is wrong with them no wonder people call wal-mart, wal-FART LOL  HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I just got the katniss doll for $15 at Ross.


  Yay soooo happy you got her I know how much you wanted her congrats ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 26, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yay soooo happy you got her I know how much you wanted her congrats ;}


than you,and I hope you find something you want to.and I got an action figure for $10 it was katniss.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 26, 2013)

I really like the hunger games, but is Katness the only doll?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 26, 2013)

monster girl said:


> OMG poor cleo  I can't believe they did not give u a discount she was hanging out the box & missing an arm. For crying out loud &cut hair ,wrong doll, wrong outfit, what is wrong with them no wonder people call wal-mart, wal-FART LOL  HAHAHA!!!!


I know  they don't even care,I found a bunch of meat up dolls there without discounts.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> than you,and I hope you find something you want to.and I got an action figure for $10 it was katniss.


  Aww thank's , that's clawsome glad you found them ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I really like the hunger games, but is Katness the only doll?


  No there are others if you go to the hunger games section of Toys R Us there are like 3 or 4 I think ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 26, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I really like the hunger games, but is Katness the only doll?


there some by toner I think, but they are$100.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is some cool gravity falls fan art.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I know  they don't even care,I found a bunch of meat up dolls there without discounts.


  I know & you would not believe the addittude they give me when I ask for help ,this one guy (when I was looking for catrine ) was a total jerk I just wanted to know if they had her in the back or when they were getting her in luckily I had the barcode because they had no idea what I was talking about & he starts saying well it's hard to tell because the scaris come in an assortment box & I told him no she dos not she comes 6 to a box all her in it because it's your exclusive & he says with a rude addittude WELL HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT I could not believe it and was no help as all Ahhhhh wal-mart should not have MH exclusives


----------



## monster girl (Jun 26, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Here is some cool gravity falls fan art.


  Wow that's cool it almost looks like anime soooo cool!!!! Nice


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I know & you would not believe the addittude they give me when I ask for help ,this one guy (when I was looking for catrine ) was a total jerk I just wanted to know if they had her in the back or when they were getting her in luckily I had the barcode because they had no idea what I was talking about & he starts saying well it's hard to tell because the scaris come in an assortment box & I told him no she dos not she comes 6 to a box all her in it because it's your exclusive & he says with a rude addittude WELL HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT I could not believe it and was no help as all Ahhhhh wal-mart should not have MH exclusives


that is rude.toys r us has much better service,one time they had one last adventure time fionia plush,but she was missing her little backpack and they gave me half off.and there is one really nice lady who climbs up and gets the boxes to look inside


----------



## monster girl (Jun 27, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> that is rude.toys r us has much better service,one time they had one last adventure time fionia plush,but she was missing her little backpack and they gave me half off.and there is one really nice lady who climbs up and gets the boxes to look inside


  Yeah that's great yeah I love Toys R Us they know me when I come in & if they had a new shippment of MH that morning they tell me as I walk tho the door LOL they really do go out of their way to help and if you have barcodes for upcoming MH dolls they will take the time put it in their price gun and tell you what is going on with the itam


----------



## monster girl (Jun 27, 2013)

Dos anyone like rise of the gardians?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yeah that's great yeah I love Toys R Us they know me when I come in & if they had a new shippment of MH that morning they tell me as I walk tho the door LOL they really do go out of their way to help and if you have barcodes for upcoming MH dolls they will take the time put it in their price gun and tell you what is going on with the itam


  I've had some really good experiences with Toys R Us, too!  First we were looking for Clawdeen's Bed and we say the boxes for them on top of the shelves, and we asked one of the workers to get a box for us. She brought the box down, and we went home with Clawdeen's Bed!  The second time we had found Nefera and another girl had gotten an Opperetta. Since I had really wanted an Opperetta we asked the guy at Customer Service if the had a box in the back. He comes back with a box, and shows us each individual doll, and asked us each one that we needed! I went home with a Nefera, Toralei, and Opperetta!


----------



## monster girl (Jun 27, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I've had some really good experiences with Toys R Us, too!  First we were looking for Clawdeen's Bed and we say the boxes for them on top of the shelves, and we asked one of the workers to get a box for us. She brought the box down, and we went home with Clawdeen's Bed!  The second time we had found Nefera and another girl had gotten an Opperetta. Since I had really wanted an Opperetta we asked the guy at Customer Service if the had a box in the back. He comes back with a box, and shows us each individual doll, and asked us each one that we needed! I went home with a Nefera, Toralei, and Opperetta!


  That's wonderful I am happy you got all 3


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> That's wonderful I am happy you got all 3


  Thx so much!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Dos anyone like rise of the gardians?


I love that movie.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 27, 2013)

Some times at toys r us when my mommy is helping my brother look for stuff people who work there come by and help me check the the top shelf.


----------



## monster girl (Jun 27, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Some times at toys r us when my mommy is helping my brother look for stuff people who work there come by and help me check the the top shelf.


  Aww that's great


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 27, 2013)

I want  the monsters university doll.:bump:


----------



## monster girl (Jun 27, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I want  the monsters university doll.:bump:


  I do too there are 2 different ones they are both sooo cute ;} P.S. I saw the movie Tuesday & loved it did anyone else see it yet?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I do too there are 2 different ones they are both sooo cute ;} P.S. I saw the movie Tuesday & loved it did anyone else see it yet?


  I haven't seen it yet, but I reeeaaalllyyy want to !


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I do too there are 2 different ones they are both sooo cute ;} P.S. I saw the movie Tuesday & loved it did anyone else see it yet?





monster girl said:


> I do too there are 2 different ones they are both sooo cute ;} P.S. I saw the movie Tuesday & loved it did anyone else see it yet?


I want too really bad.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone think it is weird that I am 9 years old,and watch sofia the first:anyone:


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 28, 2013)

Doses anyone think that it is weird that I am nine years old and ld's I still watch sofia the first.:anyone:  V


----------



## monster girl (Jun 28, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Doses anyone think that it is weird that I am nine years old and ld's I still watch sofia the first.:anyone:  V


  No I don't think it's weird I am 19 & I like it it's so cute


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 28, 2013)

The new Gravity Fall episode is on! Yay!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone else watch Teen Titans or Teen Titans Go? If so who is you favorite hero an villain? My favorite heroes are a tie, it's either Starfire or Argent! And for villain, I have to say Punk Rocket!


----------



## monster girl (Jun 28, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> The new Gravity Fall episode is on! Yay!


  I still have an hour to go the stupid time difference


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 28, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> The new Gravity Fall episode is on! Yay!


I have to watch it tomorrow,cause of my stupid bedtime.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 28, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Does anyone else watch Teen Titans or Teen Titans Go? If so who is you favorite hero an villain? My favorite heroes are a tie, it's either Starfire or Argent! And for villain, I have to say Punk Rocket!


I watch teen titans go,I like,raven,or silky.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 28, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I watch teen titans go,I like,raven,or silky.


  Ya I like them, too!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 28, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I have to watch it tomorrow,cause of my stupid bedtime.





monster girl said:


> I still have an hour to go the stupid time difference


  Aww I hope you guys get to see it soon! I'm not gonna give anything away, but it was awesome!


----------



## monster girl (Jun 28, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Aww I hope you guys get to see it soon! I'm not gonna give anything away, but it was awesome!


  LOL yeah it was I love little waddles he's soooooo cute


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 29, 2013)

monster girl said:


> LOL yeah it was I love little waddles he's soooooo cute


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 29, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I get to watch it tonight.


  Awesome! I think you'll like the episode! It was awesome!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 29, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Awesome! I think you'll like the episode! It was awesome!





Dashie101 said:


> Awesome! I think you'll like the episode! It was awesome!


cool a bought  an hour  and a half an hour I get watch it.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 29, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> cool a bought  an hour  and a half an hour I get watch it.


  Awesome!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 29, 2013)

Half an hour until New gravity falls. )::::


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 29, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Half an hour until New gravity falls. )::::


  WooHoo!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csZUcuGVEvQ

  	Here's the link to watch Equestria Girls!! Hope you enjoy! Peace..


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Does anyone else watch Teen Titans or Teen Titans Go? If so who is you favorite hero an villain? My favorite heroes are a tie, it's either Starfire or Argent! And for villain, I have to say Punk Rocket!


	Me!!!! I like Raven but still don't know about a villian yet


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 29, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> V


	No!! I still watch it.. and Dora.... LOL


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 30, 2013)

Is anybody going to watch Camp Lakebottem? It's kinda like Gravity Falls...


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Is anybody going to watch Camp Lakebottem? It's kinda like Gravity Falls...


 That's what I thought! It is just a rip off.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csZUcuGVEvQ  Here's the link to watch Equestria Girls!! Hope you enjoy! Peace.. ompom:


I just watched it, thanks for joining  My tread .


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Is anybody going to watch Camp Lakebottem? It's kinda like Gravity Falls...


I am.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csZUcuGVEvQ  Here's the link to watch Equestria Girls!! Hope you enjoy! Peace.. ompom:


  The end of the movie, it was just wow!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Me!!!! I like Raven but still don't know about a villian yet


  I like her, too! Which one do you watch Teen Titans or Teen Titans Go! I watch both, but mainly I watch reruns of Teen Titans!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I like her, too! Which one do you watch Teen Titans or Teen Titans Go! I watch both, but mainly I watch reruns of Teen Titans!


	Both also


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> The end of the movie, it was just wow!


	Great!! IKR??


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 30, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> My tread .


  	Hey, no prob! So what was your reaction??


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jun 30, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> That's what I thought! It is just a rip off.


	I guess... but you really can't judge a show right at the moment but you never know.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Hey, no prob! So what was your reaction??


I loved it:eyelove:


----------



## Dashie101 (Jun 30, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Both also


  Awesome! Have you ever seen Teen Titans: The Lost Episode? It's like my favorite, because it has my favorite villain!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 1, 2013)

Did anyone see the Jessie with Adam Sandler .or the Gracie and mommy show.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 1, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Did anyone see the Jessie with Adam Sandler .or the Gracie and mommy show.


  Yes I loved jessie it was sooooo good I did see the new mommy and graie show too I am totes jelly that there Toys R Us had like 5 heath & abbey 2 packs I want them soooooo bad!!!!! Hope to find them tomorrow when I go monster high doll hunting ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 1, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Is anybody going to watch Camp Lakebottem? It's kinda like Gravity Falls...


  What channal?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 1, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yes I loved jessie it was sooooo good I did see the new mommy and graie show too I am totes jelly that there Toys R Us had like 5 heath & abbey 2 packs I want them soooooo bad!!!!! Hope to find them tomorrow when I go monster high doll hunting ;}


I hope you find them too!!!!!!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 1, 2013)

monster girl said:


> What channal?


disney xd


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 1, 2013)

Negativity falls YAY


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 1, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Did anyone see the Jessie with Adam Sandler .or the Gracie and mommy show.


	OH i watch the second one but I forgot to watch that Jessie episode


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Awesome! Have you ever seen Teen Titans: The Loat Episode? It's like my favorite, because it has my favorite villain!


	I LOVE Teen Titans I watched like EVERY EPISODE!!!!!!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anybody here seen Happy Tree Friends?????? I LOVE THAT SHOW IT IS LIKE THE FUNNIEST CRAP I EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 1, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yes I loved jessie it was sooooo good I did see the new mommy and graie show too I am totes jelly that there Toys R Us had like 5 heath & abbey 2 packs I want them soooooo bad!!!!! Hope to find them tomorrow when I go monster high doll hunting ;}


	Oh yea... They also found a couple of Scaris two packs as quick as lighting!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 2, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Has anybody here seen Happy Tree Friends?????? I LOVE THAT SHOW IT IS LIKE THE FUNNIEST CRAP I EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what channel


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Has anybody here seen Happy Tree Friends?????? I LOVE THAT SHOW IT IS LIKE THE FUNNIEST CRAP I EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Yes! I watch it, too! For me it's so weird and kinda gross that it's funny!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> I LOVE Teen Titans I watched like EVERY EPISODE!!!!!!


  Awesome! I've watched every episode, too! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 2, 2013)

What channel is happy tree friends . On.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 2, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> What channel is happy tree friends . On.


	Oh it's on Youtube and Netflix. They used to have it on Adult Swim but not anymore 

  	Here's the link to there website if ANYONE wants to check it out: http://www.mondomedia.com/shows/happytreefriends/

  	Hope you enjoy!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 2, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Oh it's on Youtube and Netflix. They used to have it on Adult Swim but not anymore   Here's the link to there website if ANYONE wants to check it out: http://www.mondomedia.com/shows/happytreefriends/  Hope you enjoy! eace:


thanks


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 2, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> thanks


	No Prob.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone watch Secret Saturdays? I've watched it for years, and love it!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 2, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Does anyone watch Drawn Together? I've seen some clips from it, and it's kinda funny.


of you give me a link


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> of you give me a link


  Oops, I put the wrong show! I was texting a question to my friend! I meant to ask if anyone watched Secret Saturdays! Lol! I don't have a computer right now, so I can't post a link, sorry.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 2, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Oops, I put the wrong show! I was texting a question to my friend! I meant to ask if anyone watched Secret Saturdays! Lol! I don't have a computer right now, so I can't post a link, sorry.


what channel.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 2, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> what channel.


  It's usually on Boomerage, but at a late time like 12 AM, but you could always record it or look up an episode on YouTube!  I'll try to find you a link!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Does anyone watch Secret Saturdays? I've watched it for years, and love it!


 Not really idk why...


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone else read Homestuck comic, or watch the videos? I just started, and I'm already addicted!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Does anyone else read Homestuck comic, or watch the videos? I just started, and I'm already addicted!


  	Never EVER heard of it


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't wait for Season 4 of MLP!! After hearing Derpy is back on!! 

 YAY!!

  	-- Fluttershy; Sonic Rainboom


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> I can't wait for Season 4 of MLP!! After hearing Derpy is back on!!    YAY!!   -- Fluttershy; Sonic Rainboom


  Yay! Yay! Yay! Derpy will be back! I think I heard somewhere that season 4 starts this winter! Yay!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 3, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> I can't wait for Season 4 of MLP!! After hearing Derpy is back on!!    YAY!!   -- Fluttershy; Sonic Rainboom


YAY.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Yay! Yay! Yay! Derpy will be back! I think I heard somewhere that season 4 starts this winter! Yay!


 Yes I know but SO long! Oh we'll


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Yes I know but SO long! Oh we'll


  Ya it gonna feel like forever! I hope Brad shows up in Season 4! When the season premiere is announced, we should start a count down! It would be really fun!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Ya it gonna feel like forever! I hope Brad shows up in Season 4! When the season premiere is announced, we should start a count down! It would be really fun!


  Yeah that sounds like fun ;D we should ;} I still need to watch season 1,2 & 3 LOL I know what I will be doing thi weekend LOL XD


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yeah that sounds like fun ;D we should ;} I still need to watch season 1,2 & 3 LOL I know what I will be doing thi weekend LOL XD


  Tell me how you like the episodes! Also who is your favorite character, and when you finish watching all the episodes what is you favorite episode if you want!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Tell me how you like the episodes! Also who is your favorite character, and when you finish watching all the episodes what is you favorite episode if you want!


 My favorite character has to be Fluttershy if it was the mane six and my favorite episode would have to be Putting Your Hoof Down!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Tell me how you like the episodes! Also who is your favorite character, and when you finish watching all the episodes what is you favorite episode if you want!


  Sure thing ;} I will tell you as soon as I watch all the episodes ;}


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Ya it gonna feel like forever! I hope Brad shows up in Season 4! When the season premiere is announced, we should start a count down! It would be really fun!


 What a great idea but I can't watch the Hub and MLP episodes on the Hub because I wake up like 1:30 in the afternoon lol


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> What a great idea but I can't watch the Hub and MLP episodes on the Hub because I wake up like 1:30 in the afternoon lol


  That's ok. I know I wake up late, too, but no later than 11 or because my mom with come in there and somehow anyway get me up! Lol!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Sure thing ;} I will tell you as soon as I watch all the episodes ;}


  Awesome!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 3, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> My favorite character has to be Fluttershy if it was the mane six and my favorite episode would have to be Putting Your Hoof Down!


  Some of my favorite characters are: Dashie, Derpy, Doctor Whooves, and Pinkie Pie! But I love all the ponies equally! I link my favorite episode, I would have to say is, Read It And Weep!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Some of my favorite characters are: Dashie, Derpy, Doctor Whooves, and Pinkie Pie! But I love all the ponies equally! I link my favorite episode, I would have to say is, Read It And Weep!


 If I would one of the ponies for a day it would be Pinkie Pie!! I am just like her, crazy and LOVES to par- tay!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> If I would one of the ponies for a day it would be Pinkie Pie!! I am just like her, crazy and LOVES to par- tay!


  I'm kinda like her, too! It'd be fun to be her for a day, just not when she's having one of her bad days! Lol! D


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love these 2 shows! But it might be a bit to harsh...


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I'm kinda like her, too! It'd be fun to be her for a day, just not when she's having one of her bad days! Lol! D


 Oh I also just adore Pinkmena she is awesome!!!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Oh I also just adore Pinkmena she is awesome!!!


  Ya she kinda is really awesome and cute like that! I have a strange liking for insane and crazy things!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> I love these 2 shows! But it might be a bit to harsh...


  Oh Happy Tree Friends, oh Happy Tree Friends! Lol!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Ya she kinda is really awesome and cute like that! I have a strange liking for insane and crazy things!


 My friends call me Ms. Insanity!! Lol or Cray Cray Pinkie


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Oh Happy Tree Friends, oh Happy Tree Friends! Lol!


 I know I love Flippy and Flaky!! Both a great couple!  They should more episodes of him.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> My friends call me Ms. Insanity!! Lol or Cray Cray Pinkie


  Lol! My friends call me Dashie!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> That's ok. I know I wake up late, too, but no later than 11 or because my mom with come in there and somehow anyway get me up! Lol!


I get up at5:30,or6:00


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

I





gravityfalls said:


> I get up at5:30,or6:00


 in the afternoon?!?!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> I  in the afternoon?!?!


in the morning,LOL in the evening would be crazy.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> in the morning,LOL in the afternoon would be crazy.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone seen fish n chips


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone seen fish n chips


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 5, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> in the morning,LOL in the evening would be crazy.


 Oh ok you kinda creeped me out there


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 5, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Has anyone seen fish n chips


 Never heard of it


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Oh ok you kinda creeped me out there


I don't know anyone who would sleep that late LOL


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone seen how to train your dragon, there will. Be a second one in 2014 but toothless might die.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 5, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Has anyone seen how to train your dragon, there will. Be a second one in 2014 but toothless might die.


  Hey yeah I found it last night & I have great new toothless is NOT dieing  because there will be how to train your dragon 3 in 2016 & it says toothless & hiccup


----------



## monster girl (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys my mom & I saw desipcable me 2 & it was Fang-tasic  we loved it even better then the 1st one


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone seenparanorman.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Has anyone seenparanorman.


  OMG I love that movie  I also love coraline


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey yeah I found it last night & I have great new toothless is NOT dieing  because there will be how to train your dragon 3 in 2016 & it says toothless & hiccup


cool will you give me a Link.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey guys my mom & I saw desipcable me 2 & it was Fang-tasic  we loved it even better then the 1st one


I want to see it.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

Dies anyone want to see the Lone Ranger? Just wondering.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> OMG I love that movie  I also love coraline


 I love coastline, what about nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> OMG I love that movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You have taste girl!!!!!! (For Coraline)


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Ghouls, I made two new threads called Minecraft youtubers and moviestarplanet. Feel free too  join


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> cool will you give me a Link.


  Sure here you go ;}  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2386490


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I love coastline, what about nightmare before Christmas.


  Oh yes one of my fav's I also like the corpse bride,james and the giant peach,edward scissorhands& tim burton's alice in wonderland (I love all of tim burtons films ) ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> Dies anyone want to see the Lone Ranger? Just wondering.


  Yeah my mom & I do ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> You have taste girl!!!!!! (For Coraline)


  Awww thank's ghoul friend you too!!! ;}


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Oh yes one of my fav's I also like the corpse bride,james and the giant peach,edward scissorhands& tim burton's alice in wonderland (I love all of tim burtons films ) ;}


  Oh I loooove Tim Burton's work! I just looooooove all of his movies! I could never choose a favorite because they're all so good!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yeah my mom & I do ;}


 Awsome, I am going to see it with my mom and dad, it is going to be awsome


----------



## monster girl (Jul 7, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Oh I loooove Tim Burton's work! I just looooooove all of his movies! I could never choose a favorite because they're all so good!


  Same here  I  love all of his movie's


----------



## monster girl (Jul 7, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> Awsome, I am going to see it with my mom and dad, it is going to be awsome


  Cool  hope you guys have fun & injoy the movie


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 7, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Oh I loooove Tim Burton's work! I just looooooove all of his movies! I could never choose a favorite because they're all so good!


I know,so awesome.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 7, 2013)

I went to McDonaldnals for dinner,and I got a minion Dave toy


----------



## monster girl (Jul 7, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I went to McDonaldnals for dinner,and I got a minion Dave toy


  Cool ;}


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know that they may err how to train your dragon toys for the movie I got to stuffed toothless I couldn't resist.I will post pictures tomorrow..new gravity falls tomorrow.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 12, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


>


  Awesome! Toothless is sooo adorable!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Omg today at Hot Topic I just saw a WHOLE aisle of Derpy!! Like... Holy s**t!!  I only got a Derpy keychain and a hat that has Derpy and of course MUFFINS!!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 13, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Omg today at Hot Topic I just saw a WHOLE aisle of Derpy!! Like... Holy s**t!!  I only got a Derpy keychain and a hat that has Derpy and of course MUFFINS!!


  You like HotTopic, too! I once got a Derpy key holder, a trading card linch box, and vinyl figure of her and the Doctor there!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 13, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> You like HotTopic, too! I once got a Derpy key holder, a trading card linch box, and vinyl figure of her and the Doctor there!


I love hot topic does anyone like Spencer's.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I love hot topic does anyone like Spencer's.


  Awesome! And I've never been to Spencer's, I've been past it though and it looks cool!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I love hot topic does anyone like Spencer's.


 Moi!! I love Spencer's too!! Especially their t shirts


----------



## monster girl (Jul 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Does anyone know that they may err how to train your dragon toys for the movie I got to stuffed toothless I couldn't resist.I will post pictures tomorrow..new gravity falls tomorrow.


  Gravity falls was clawsome but their killing me with the suspence of waiting for the next episode to be continued sucks


----------



## monster girl (Jul 14, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I love hot topic does anyone like Spencer's.


  I love hot topic too ;} I did go to spencer when there was 1 close to me but there are non around me now


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 14, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Gravity falls was clawsome but their killing me with the suspence of waiting for the next episode to be continued sucks


you are lucky, mine got cut off at the end.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 14, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> you are lucky, mine got cut off at the end.


  What do you mean? it was supost to cut off short & says to be continued ;} we won't know what happens till the next episode Noooooo LOL


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 14, 2013)

monster girl said:


> What do you mean? it was supost to cut off short & says to be continued ;} we won't know what happens till the next episode Noooooo LOL


I taped it, so it did not show the end, but I just saw it on YouTube, do you know if the next episode will be the continuation.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 14, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I taped it, so it did not show the end, but I just saw it on YouTube, do you know if the next episode will be the continuation.


  Oh ok yeah that has happened so meny times to me. It really sucks  but I am glad you saw the ending after all ;} I have no clue when the continuation will be but they will prob leave us hanging for 2 weeks


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new on this thread an to tell you I am a HUGE My Little Pony fan!! And I have news. Season 4 will be here this FALL instead of WINTER!! Don't believe me??


----------



## monster girl (Jul 30, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this thread an to tell you I am a HUGE My Little Pony fan!! And I have news. Season 4 will be here this FALL instead of WINTER!! Don't believe me??


  Hey ghoul friend welcome to the thead ;} yay MLP season 4


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Jul 31, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey ghoul friend welcome to the thead ;} yay MLP season 4


 Thanks monster girl! And IKR SOOOO EXCITED!!! I watched a sneak on YouTube AND Comic Con!! I'll post it


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Jul 31, 2013)

http://youtu.be/eCE7PLerZ_Q Here you go everybody!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 31, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> http://youtu.be/eCE7PLerZ_Q Here you go everybody!


  Oh My Ghoul thank's ;} LOL that look sooo funny & exciteing I can't wait


----------



## monster girl (Jul 31, 2013)

Sooooooo excited the epic continuation of gravity falls is on Friday XD but it is also the season finally


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 31, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this thread an to tell you I am a HUGE My Little Pony fan!! And I have news. Season 4 will be here this FALL instead of WINTER!! Don't believe me??


  Yay! I started a count down on my calendar! XD Eeep I can't wait!


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 31, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Sooooooo excited the epic continuation of gravity falls is on Friday XD but it is also the season finally


is am so upset and exited at the same time LOL.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jul 31, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this thread an to tell you I am a HUGE My Little Pony fan!! And I have news. Season 4 will be here this FALL instead of WINTER!! Don't believe me??


welcome,I love my little pony too


----------



## monster girl (Jul 31, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> is am so upset and exited at the same time LOL.


  LOL same here ;}


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Jul 31, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> welcome,I love my little pony too


  Dashie 101: IKR??!! Me too I CAN'T WAIT (rolling around doing Cray Cray things while waitin for the new season   gravityfalls: Thanks for the welcome and glad to meet a pegasister/ brony!  monster girl: IKR?!?! I can't wait! 


Dashie101 said:


> Yay! I started a count down on my calendar! XD Eeep I can't wait!





monster girl said:


> Oh My Ghoul thank's ;} LOL that look sooo funny & exciteing I can't wait


  1. Monster Girl: IKR?!?! LOL  2. Dashie


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 2, 2013)

monster girl said:


> LOL same here ;}


 it is on tonight,but I have to watch it tomorrow,I am dieing to know what happens.


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 2, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Dashie 101: IKR??!! Me too I CAN'T WAIT (rolling around doing Cray Cray things while waitin for the new season   gravityfalls: Thanks for the welcome and glad to meet a pegasister/ brony!  monster girl: IKR?!?! I can't wait!     1. Monster Girl: IKR?!?! LOL  2. Dashie


I am a Pegisister ,but a bring fan.


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 2, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I am a Pegisister ,but a bring fan.


 same here!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 4, 2013)

Did anyone see the new gravity falls, I was jumping up and down screaming the whole time,LOL.


----------



## monster girl (Aug 4, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Did anyone see the new gravity falls, I was jumping up and down screaming the whole time,LOL.


  Yeah me too LOL & I had called it from the begining that grunckle stan had book #1 but man I had no idea of the twist of what the books do when they are put together OMG :0 I can't wait for the next season yeah!!!!!


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 6, 2013)

Who here is a Pinkie Pie/Pinkamena fan?? You found one!


----------



## Dashie101 (Aug 6, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Who here is a Pinkie Pie/Pinkamena fan?? You found one!


  Oh she's one of the best ponies!


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 7, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Who here is a Pinkie Pie/Pinkamena fan?? You found one!


me


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 8, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> me


 Awesome!! What is your type of cupcake, Sugar and Icing OR Pony Meat?? Lol Anything is fine with me!


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 8, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Oh she's one of the ponies!


 Oh yes she is and the BEST!!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 10, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Awesome!! What is your type of cupcake, Sugar and Icing OR Pony Meat?? Lol Anything is fine with me!


sugar icing sprinkles,hot says,just kidding.


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 16, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> sugar icing sprinkles,hot says,just kidding.


  	????? Don't get it but ok. New topic has anyone checked the vote4ponies event on the hubworld.com?? 

http://www.hubworld.com/hubworld/specials/mlpfim-fan-favorite/?adFree=true

  	Here's the link just in case  AND DON'T FORGET to tune into the hub network on Sunday, September 1 to see who was voted favorite pony and to watch the premiere of My Little Pony: Equestria Girls!! and The Mare- athon :-D


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 18, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> ????? Don't get it but ok. New topic has anyone checked the vote4ponies event on the hubworld.com??   http://www.hubworld.com/hubworld/specials/mlpfim-fan-favorite/?adFree=true  Here's the link just in case  AND DON'T FORGET to tune into the hub network on Sunday, September 1 to see who was voted favorite pony and to watch the premiere of My Little Pony: Equestria Girls!! and The Mare- athon :-D


,it wasn't a joke, sorry if I confused you. I actually tried it ,it was horrible.


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 18, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> ,it wasn't a joke, sorry if I confused you. I actually tried it ,it was horrible.


  	WHAT was horrible? The quiz??? If so, how come???


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 19, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> WHAT was horrible? The quiz??? If so, how come???


 a cupcake with hot sauce .


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 23, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> a cupcake with hot sauce .


  	OHHH! Yea it really taste like crap


----------



## gravityfalls (Aug 25, 2013)

Did anyone see the new fish hooks,it was so funny.


----------



## monster girl (Aug 25, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> Did anyone see the new fish hooks,it was so funny.


  No I missed it my mom & I were watching scary movies last night LOL XD


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 27, 2013)

monster girl said:


> No I missed it my mom & I were watching scary movies last night LOL XD


  	LOL I was watching scary movies also. Great minds think alike! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, any MLP fans don't forget THIS Sunday is the MLP Fan Favorite Mare- athon. Who will be the Fan Favorite? I vote for PINKIE PIE!!!


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 27, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Aug 27, 2013)

The video I just posted is the OFFICIAL trailer of HTTYD 2! (For all the fans)


----------



## Dashie101 (Aug 27, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> Oh yes she is and the BEST!!!


  	Oops meant to type one of the best ponies! Hehe silly me!


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats to Fluttershy for winning Fan Favorite Pony!! Pinkie and you are awesome ponies together!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Sep 1, 2013)

CrayCrayPinkie said:


> The video I just posted is the OFFICIAL trailer of HTTYD 2! (For all the fans)


thank you so much.I love how to train your dragon.


----------



## monsterhigh14 (Dec 27, 2013)

hey, im new to this thread but I have been reading it for  a while now and I was just wondering, does anyone know the next step


----------



## monsterhigh14 (Dec 27, 2013)

monsterhigh14 said:


> hey, im new to this thread but I have been reading it for  a while now and I was just wondering, does anyone know the next step


and by the next step I mean the tv show called "the next step"


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2014)

No sorryhboy:welcome


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 25, 2014)

Did anybody as  the my little pony flutter bat, flutterbye looked a little creepy to me,but it was still a cool episode.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jan 31, 2014)

gravityfalls said:


> Did anybody as the my little pony flutter bat, flutterbye looked a little creepy to me,but it was still a cool episode.


i hate that


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie0 (Feb 3, 2014)

emo lover 10 said:


> i hate that


  IKR


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie0 (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new MLP episode? It was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gravityfalls (Feb 4, 2014)

CrayCrayPinkie0 said:


> Has anyone seen the new MLP episode? It was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what is it called. I haven't seen it but I can look for it on YouTube.


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie0 (Feb 6, 2014)

gravityfalls said:


> what is it called. I haven't seen it but I can look for it on YouTube.


  Pinkie Pride


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey everyone!! We love Adventure Time, MLP (Pinkie pie is the best pony), Regular Show, and Steven universe! For anyone that's interested, we have an Adventure Time blog called Adventure Time lovers: What's new in the land of Ooo? Come and check it out if you love AT!


----------



## monsterhigh14 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anybody like Gravity Falls?


----------

